# Insurance wants to total my GTO!! BS!!!



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok, Heres the deal, Friday Feb. 1, I slid on ice going to a fire call and slid into a tree into the "B" pillar on the passenger side at 30 MPH. Broke window on passenger door, folded in the outer and inner rocker panel, door and caught part of the rear 1/4 panel and the B pillar needs to be replaced. There is some small inexpensive rear suspension parts that bent but nothing you cant get at napa. It defenatly has some frame dammage. Brought it to Richard Chevrolet body shop here in Cheshire CT who I have had work done there before and they do flawless work, and I know they can fix it to perfect like it was never hit or they will work with you to get it perfect. The car only has 38k on it and valued at $22,125.00. GEICO wants to total it and claims there is 17,400 in dammage. This is with NEW Factory OEM parts. "NOT CHEAP" I have been fighting with them to just fix the car and they dont understand that other then it being smashed in the side, it's in MINT FLAWLESS CONDITION inside and out and i dont want to part with it and I want a clean title. I EVEN DROVE THE CAR HOME!!!! I have taken the option on used parts and to lower the dammage estimate to pay what's acceptable to me and the body shop and they will never hear from me again. I am making them reappraise the dammage on the car today and hopefully we can get somewhere. Any Ideas on if there is any leagel ways I can get them by the balls if i dont get anywhere today? I AM NOT PARTING WITH THIS CAR!!!!! TOO MUCH DONE TO IT!!!


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Sorry about the accident dude, you shouldn't be driven around in the ice with the goat!! Mine is in storage in Plainville. I know richard chevrolet does good body work but from my gf's experience there i would not bring any of my vehicals there. She wanted to get here car fixed there and they told her to go somewhere else cause they don't have time to work on small projects. Have i seen your car in New Britain early in the morning near the farmington line?


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Got any other pics of the damage?


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

You may not want to hear this, but what the heck...

Were it my car, I'd be kissing my insurance person on the cheek, taking my check and running home to shop for a new GTO while prices are still in winter duldrums...

Yes, I understand the attachment one gets with their machine. But (bear with me) from a purely nut & bolt standpoint there's nothing exceptional about your car, the mileage is rather high, the color is an easy one to find, and with $22K in-hand, you should be able to find a cleaner example with less than 20K miles (or better), that hasn't had some dealership body shop (never seen one that was worth a hoot, I don't care how the car looks from the outside) resurrect it from being bent-up... There is NEVER an upside from a major accident repair like this, I'd be singing the blues if they DIDN'T total the sucker out...

Think of all the issues you'll face, or RISK facing, that could play-out years from the repair.... Months waiting for it to be repaired, paint adhesion, bodywork shrinkage, hidden damage (a dead-blow like that can cause internal damage throughout your driveline), overspray EVERYWHERE (trust me, it'll happen, I don't care how "good" they are), shop-dust EVERYWHERE, orange-peel/texture mis-match (annoying guys like me will know your car was wrecked and repaired from 200 feet away..), install of the rockers, pillar and quarter is major surgery, 90% of the time poorly-done, and will always follow the car's "carfax" record, making your car a poison-pill whenever you finally decide to sell it, and on and on... It's just all down-side, little up-side

Used parts? 

There's just so much chance for future heartache, when you go that deep into an automobile's structure. If they're willing to give you a fair payoff, I'd take it, and go find a lower-mile twin...


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh, BTW, if you're bummed about all your mods and additions, usually you can work something out on that stuff with the insurance company.... 

The couple of times I've been in this situation, I've always come out smelling like a rose, always got my speed parts back, if not the entire wreckage, with a bit of negotiating...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your mishap. My stomach is turning just looking at the Pic. I tend to agree with the posts thus far. Try to get as many of your goodie's as possible and move on down the road. At least the new Goat will have some of the old stuff infused...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm with 69Bossnine on this one. I've had a car repaired twice that had major frame damage. Both had water leaks and both at some point had a slight memory adjustment of the frame straightening that caused the car to never be able to get a decent alignment. I really wish both had been totaled, they were nothing but trouble after the accident. Electronics from the jarring do funny things, and a computer failure is an expensive thought. 

A couple more things to think about. One is if they repair it, your value will be greatly diminished. When you go to trade it in they will find the accident on Carfax and offer you 60% of wholesale. That means right now if you got the car back fixed and went to trade it in you would get between 10 and 11,000 for it. If you owe money you will now be major upside down on the car. 

Another is, from looking at the picture, you have cabin compartment damage. The galvanizing on the metal breaks down and it will rust in a very short period of time. Also the metal fatigue will weaken the structure and if you are in another accident it won't hold up as well and you or a passenger might get a serious injury. 

Don't chance it, just find a clean low mileage used or there are still some new ones out there. There's even one in eastern Pa., not to far from you.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Well in this case maybe. Just came back from the shop and going to see what the new figures are. I've only had the car 3 months, the next clean one is in NJ. I owe 6500, there are alot of good parts on it, i can buy it back for 4K. I think it's worth it just for the parts car factor. we will see. i will only have 10K to get another cant really afford more then the payment i have. this kinda sucks, This car was spotless and not a scratch dent or chip on this thing. now it does.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Hmmm..... 4K seems a bit predatory on the buy-back of the wreckage, keep in mind that if you don't "bite" on that, they'll get FAR LESS through their normal channels. You may be able to get that number cut in half, then take the car, remove what you wish to keep, and then sell what's left... Could be a decent opportunity... Your payoff is small, so you shouldn't be in too bad of shape for another one.

Fergy is correct on all points, I was going to get into fatigue, joint sealing, memory, shock damage, but I figgered my post was long-enough to be annoying-enough!!


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

we can only see what happends. I want to get into another GTO but it's not looking like i'm going to be able to do that. the search for a new one isnt looking good. I'll see how bad i can beat em up on the salvage cost. I just sold my $-it box the night before too. not good timing. $%#@!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Once you encounter frame damage Insurance companies are generally leery on getting them fixed. Too many factors to consider, particularly safety. 

Geico and Safe Auto are notorious for writing up replacement parts with inferior parts and not OEM. Rule of thumb is generally if the car's expected repair is 1/2 the total cost of the car they write it off. In this case you are getting about 1/2 the cost of new. As 69Boss said I agree, I'd be taking the check and looking for another.

Be cautious in buying back the car and fixing it up and then driving it. You may find it will not be the same. You will now have a salvaged title, this will hinder you if you ever go to trade or sell it. 

IMO..I would write it off and go shopping for another. Just my .02.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Why is your insurance co paying for it?*

If you were in service in route to a fire call, your agency should pay it. I used to respond in my personal car to certain things back in the day, but no more. I have a take home city car and I will never put my personal vehicles through that again.

If they won't pick it up, I agree with the others. Take the cash and find another car. They are everywhere. You just have to look.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ahh Take the money and run.........ooh ooh oooh


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

agan, we will see what happends tomorrow. I know this guy personally. he never and would ever screw me. but hey if it's not perfect trace it for a 06 before carfax updates their info? HAHA I dont know.. this car was in NEW condition. he's fixed another car for me with frame dammage, it was again, like it was never hit. Financally, I think i'm gonna take that chance. Some dumass out there will buy it for what it's worth if not. lets see what the adjuster says tomrrow. I just dont want to see this car driving around 2 months from now. It will really piss me off. GET IT?


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> . I just dont want to see this car driving around 2 months from now. It will really piss me off. GET IT?


No, I don't, but I don't get that emotional about my cars anymore. They can all be replaced. It's your decision, however, and you need to do what you feel is right.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I cast another vote for "run, don't walk away from the wreck".

Your attachment to a pile of metal that is easily replaced baffles me. God help your wife if she ever tries to leave you.

Why the hell would you want all the potential problems? It is no longer your pristine GTO any more than the pile of bones in Peaceful Acres is your granny.

As others have mentioned, I'd be depressed if my insurance company refused to total the damned thing. 

Consider this practice in letting go.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Attachment to cars! People still look at me like I have 3 heads because I sold my red 1974 TA with the original 455 motor. They thought I absolutely loved the car....and they were right. However I am not looking back and I am glad each day I think of it, that I sold it. 
Very unfortunate circumstance in your case but settle and attach yourself to another pristine ride.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Take the money and run!!! There are plenty of GTO's to be had if you take the time to look around and travel to pick it up. As for keeping your car for $4k, that's not bad considering the engine can fetch the north side of $7k alone. I know of one burned GTO that went for $3.5k at auction and its motor was a useless melt down of metal. 

Misery loves company;
Below was a post of a friend from another forum last fall and his ordeal in which the car was fixed from the same type of damage.

_Heading to work today I was t-boned on the drivers side.

Left from a green arrow and some lady blew a red light while i was in the intersection and slammed into me at about 40mph. Car is a total loss IMO...and if its fixable, I dont want it.

Hood does not matchup with the fender, drivers seat is wedged between the console and the door panel, and as you can see in one of the pictures, the bottom of the door is actually inside the car. the post by the door is crumbled and the side skirt is hding the part where the bottom of the car is rolled up almost into the interior. the console also took a nice hit from everything crushing.

Hit my head on the drivers side window when the hit occured..._

Pictures:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Take the money and run!!! There are plenty of GTO's to be had if you take the time to look around and travel to pick it up. As for keeping your car for $4k, that's not bad considering the engine can fetch the north side of $7k alone. I know of one burned GTO that went for $3.5k at auction and its motor was a useless melt down of metal.
> 
> Misery loves company;
> Below was a post of a friend from another forum last fall and his ordeal in which the car was fixed from the same type of damage.
> ...


Hell that could have been buffed out.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

yea and a little bondo. that car was in better shape then mine. to bad i hit a big root tree.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Just let her go.... She's damaged goods.... I don't care how handy your bodyman buddy is, he can't fix what might be hidden.. 

Who cares if somebody else is driving your car around in 2 months... Laugh, and imagine the problems they'll likely be having....


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Another thing to think about is, like 69Bossnine said, hidden damage. My neice was in an accident in her 05 Cobalt. A guy rear ended her at about 15-20 miles an hour according to him. From the apparent damage, his story was a slight stretch, but 30 was the tops he was going and it was drivable for almost a month till it got into the bodyshop for repairs. 

The original bodyshop estimate was 4800. When they got into the car they found pieces that had twisted all the way into the passenger compartment area. They couldn't get things back together right without fixing these parts that they had no clue were damaged in the first place. The 4800 accident ended up costing 9500 to repair and the trunklid doesn't sit quite right and the car seems to have more wind noise. 

They could get into your car and find another 3-5,000 in damage pretty easily. 

Again, think down the road. 2 years from now and parts start faling off from rust. Your wife and kid are riding in the car and you wonder if the body is weakened from the accident and you wonder if they are in a safe vehicle. You can't sell it because no one will buy a wrecked vehicle no matter what the price is that you put on it. 

Also the idea of trading it into a dealer before it ends up being listed on Carfax is a bad one. Most dealers now ask you if the car was in an accident and ask you to sign off that it wasn't. If you lie, you become responsible for any damages that they incur. So they sell the car to someone that finds out it was in an accident. That person was also in an accident and the car didn't hold up. There's serious injuries. Well guess what, you just lost your house, your savings and a large chunk of your future earnings. Or as simple as the dealer goes to sell the car and can't because it now shows up in a Carfax. They sue you for loss of profit and damage to reputation, as well as the financial loss they have in the vehicle. 

Keeping the car is a gamble. The best result is your going to drive a car for 6-8 years without any trouble. The worst is a serious financial loss. Even if your odds are 50/50, which I think they are worse than that, you can still get a new or low mileage used GTO and be on the winning side of that equation for very little money. Don't chance it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Paul,

Did they total it??? 

What's your plans, another GTO or something else?


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Ferg,
No I got them to fix it. We put the car on the alignment rack and after fixing the driver rear lower control arm that bent on the curb, all wheels were still straight. car drives straight down the road with the smashed in side and doesent dog tail. i drove it and i also followed behind it. Insurance agreed to fix it if all wheels aligned properly. put it on frame machine and even that with 2 body tech's and myself knowing autobody, the frame hasent really been that dammaged. it's just the lower floor pan that will be replaced with the inner and outer rocker with all GM parts, also with new B post and rear 1/4 panel. He's gonna take his time with it and he said there will be no weak spots and that's whats going to take the time since he has to make sure all welds are correct and uses the correct sealers and rust inhibitors. Here is another reason i didn't want it totalled. Pontiac gto Salvage cars for sale - Rebuildable cars for sale - Wrecked &amp repairable cars - 32k 

As you can see these cars have a high salvage value. my car has low miles on it. Plus i cant find one local with black interior and as clean as mine for the price i got mine for. And i'm not getting the salvage title. Like i said earlier, This guy that has the car can take a ferarri, drive it off a cliff, and fix it to where you would or could never tell. Plus he hid my deductable. The engine cradle or rear suspension never moved I'll post pictures as soon as i get them back from him during the assembly and paint process. I know everyone said cut your loses, and buy another but honestly, i know the car will be like it was never hit. I cant really afford to junk this and get another anyway, I need to get a Jeep for the crappy winters we have here in CT.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

He also took out the whole interior including dash to search for other dammage. There is none.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that things are working out with it. Keep us posted and let's hope that he gets it back to you soon. It's torture to be away from your baby. 

arty:arty:


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

On so many levels! My girlfriend is paying dearly for it, i'm sure she is going to shoot me with my own gun for whining about it. She loves that car too. it seems as she might be my good luck charm. when she went to mardi gras with her friends, i wrecked the car. she came home and all of a sudden there was light on the other end of the tunnel, and it was all fixable. Crap! I think this means I'm whipped!? DOH!


----------

